# SampleTekk Winter Sale - 50% off on everything! Win $100 worth of samples.



## SampleTekk (Nov 15, 2014)

Grand and Upright Pianos, Organs, Synths, Brass, Woodwind, Choirs and more for Kontakt, HALion and EXS24 samplers

http://www.sampletekk.com

To enter our weekly draw of a winner that gets $100 worth of SampleTekk instruments, just participate in this thread!


----------



## dimtsak (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks againg for the giveaways.
Wish you good luck with the winter sale.


----------



## arielblacksmith (Nov 15, 2014)

Not familiar With sampletekk, going to check it out!


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 15, 2014)

arielblacksmith @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> Not familiar With sampletekk, going to check it out!



Do that! I fyou have any questions, let me know!


----------



## kmlandre (Nov 15, 2014)

Does anyone happen to know if the "Renaissance Flutes" have legato?

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2014)

Trying to download a demo

Thank you SampleTekk

Best,


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 15, 2014)

Daniel @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> Trying to download a demo
> 
> Thank you SampleTekk
> 
> Best,



Yes, you can download and try out demos for TVBO (http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=162) and Rain Piano MkII (http://www.sampletekk.com/upright-pianos&product_id=167).
They have two full octaves and all the C's. You need Kontakt v4 minimum. Will open in the free player, but only for a time limited demo mode/session.


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 15, 2014)

kmlandre @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the "Renaissance Flutes" have legato?
> 
> Kurt M. Landre'
> https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre



Nope, It has sustain non-vibrato and vibrato plus staccato


----------



## cyoder (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for your generosity in offering a giveaway!

Best regards,


----------



## rnappi (Nov 15, 2014)

Just added the Black Grand Mk2 to my collection. I really love how this one sits in a mix.

Thanks for your efforts & the sale!


----------



## Brendon Williams (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks for the sale!


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 15, 2014)

rnappi @ Sat Nov 15 said:


> Just added the Black Grand Mk2 to my collection. I really love how this one sits in a mix.
> 
> Thanks for your efforts & the sale!



Glad you like it!


----------



## MrVoice (Nov 15, 2014)

I have BOB Brass and the Tonewheel.
Havent tryed the brass yet but the Toneweel is awesome. 
I once owned a L-100 back in the 80's and this one brings back great memories 

When in the right mode and home alone, put up my speakers to the max and on with https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtzRRwfOXus and just jam along... wow what a feeling o[]) 

/Nick


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 15, 2014)

Just recently got the unique and charming ST Reed Organ. Might pick up something in this sale as well - thanks!


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 15, 2014)

Great! Shopping for more pianos….

Thanks


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 15, 2014)

Great! Shopping for more pianos….

Thanks


----------



## galaxgondol (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for doing the giveaway  Might grab the reed organ and some upright piano.


----------



## evilantal (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Per,
Looking into the BOB Brass this time around...


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 16, 2014)

Upgrades to MkII versions of PMI Bosendorfer 290, Emperor and Old Lady plus Rain Piano available. Check under "Upgrades"!
Upgrade paths for the other MkII versions, (Black Grand, Vertikal, Blue Grand, TVBO) will follow shortly


----------



## dariusofwest (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## GrimeBrett (Nov 16, 2014)

I've heard great things about Sampletekk's piano libraries. I guess now is the time to try them out!


----------



## dahnielson (Nov 17, 2014)

The Black Grand is my go to piano. Although I managed to get sticky glue from the postal envelope on one of the perspective DVDs quite quickly after receiving it a long time ago... :oops:


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 17, 2014)

dahnielson @ Mon Nov 17 said:


> The Black Grand is my go to piano. Although I managed to get sticky glue from the postal envelope on one of the perspective DVDs quite quickly after receiving it a long time ago... :oops:



Contact me and we'll sort it out so you will get a working DVD!


----------



## amordechai (Nov 17, 2014)

Interesting sale! I'm going to check out some demos when I've got the time to do it.
- A.


----------



## SergeD (Nov 18, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 18, 2014)

Great stuff; heading to check it out!


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Nov 18, 2014)

Always looking for more inspiring sounds!


----------



## Zelorkq (Nov 18, 2014)

Wow, great offer there guys!
Gotta have a second look at SampleTekk


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 20, 2014)

Zelorkq @ Tue Nov 18 said:


> Wow, great offer there guys!
> Gotta have a second look at SampleTekk



Hope you'll find something you like!


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 20, 2014)

Robert Larsson @ Thu Nov 20 said:


> That's one big catalogue of pianos!
> Gonna have to check them out tonight



Yes, there are a few.... If you have any questions, give me a shout!


----------



## slavedave (Nov 20, 2014)

Could you comment on the wind controller friendliness of your brass/ wind libraries? Am I able to reassign my CC2 on my EWI to control expression / volume in the libraries? Thanks.


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 20, 2014)

slavedave @ Thu Nov 20 said:


> Could you comment on the wind controller friendliness of your brass/ wind libraries? Am I able to reassign my CC2 on my EWI to control expression / volume in the libraries? Thanks.



The BOB Brass hasn't been built with a windcontroller in mind.


----------



## kmlandre (Nov 20, 2014)

SampleTekk @ Thu Nov 20 said:


> slavedave @ Thu Nov 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you comment on the wind controller friendliness of your brass/ wind libraries? Am I able to reassign my CC2 on my EWI to control expression / volume in the libraries? Thanks.
> ...



I'm pretty sure a few folks have wrapped the BOB samples up with BigBob's WIPS script, which is wind controller friendly. I know there's at least one thread recently that addresses it (but I can't remember what heading it was under)...

Kurt M. Landre'
https://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 20, 2014)

kmlandre @ Thu Nov 20 said:


> SampleTekk @ Thu Nov 20 said:
> 
> 
> > slavedave @ Thu Nov 20 said:
> ...



Here's the scripts: http://www.bigbobsmusicworld.com/kontakt-scripts/wips


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 20, 2014)

I'll give your catalog a look see. I like what I have been hearing about the Black Grand in particular. Thanks for the sale.

compose, composed, composing
sing, sang, sung, singing
play, played, playing

I am participling in this thread.


----------



## HardyP (Nov 20, 2014)

amazing big range of piano products…
Do you have a kind of overview/comparison chart?


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 20, 2014)

HardyP @ Thu Nov 20 said:


> amazing big range of piano products…
> Do you have a kind of overview/comparison chart?



I can put something together, what info would you think should go into it? Velocity levels, perspectives, models?


----------



## HardyP (Nov 21, 2014)

SampleTekk @ 2014-11-20 said:


> I can put something together, what info would you think should go into it? Velocity levels, perspectives, models?


Yeah, something like that. Maybe also also a columns for the character ("bright", "intimate", e.g.) and the intended/possible use. Ok, the latter one being very subjective, but maybe helps first-time visitors to get a starting point, especially if the list contains hotlinks to the product page.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 23, 2014)

Great sounds. I have 2 in my cart now but I think there is a mistake on the website. The SampleTekk Black, Powered by Kontakt adds $10.00 for download when all of the others add $10.00 for physical product. Fix that and I will come back for it.


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 23, 2014)

...and the first winner of our weekly draw to win $100 worth of SampleTekk instruments are...(drumroll): JBBiener from the KVR forum!
Congratulations!
New winner next sunday!


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 23, 2014)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> Great sounds. I have 2 in my cart now but I think there is a mistake on the website. The SampleTekk Black, Powered by Kontakt adds $10.00 for download when all of the others add $10.00 for physical product. Fix that and I will come back for it.



Ooops... Fixed now!


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 23, 2014)

On the Black Grand download page, there are 19 zip files named 020, 10 rar files named 024 and 10 more rar files named 027. Are these the 3 different mic positions? So I need all 39 files? Zip files mixed with rar files confused me.

You know, people these days are giving out 2 GB parts. The other day someone gave me one 6 GB file and that worked fine. These small file parts are painful.


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 23, 2014)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. @ Sun Nov 23 said:


> On the Black Grand download page, there are 19 zip files named 020, 10 rar files named 024 and 10 more rar files named 027. Are these the 3 different mic positions? So I need all 39 files? Zip files mixed with rar files confused me.
> 
> You know, people these days are giving out 2 GB parts. The other day someone gave me one 6 GB file and that worked fine. These small file parts are painful.



Yes, it's the three different mic positions.


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 25, 2014)

We'll have started to make sfz versions of some of our libraries, that means that you can use them in Dimension Pro, Sforzando (free sfz player), and loads of other samplers that supports the sfz format.
First one will be released later this week. Stay tuned!


----------



## dimtsak (Nov 26, 2014)

Will there be much difference in the sound for the sfz instruments?

How close with kontakt can be the sampling ?


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 26, 2014)

dimtsak @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Will there be much difference in the sound for the sfz instruments?
> 
> How close with kontakt can be the sampling ?



The samples will be the same, but will be in flac format for smaller size.
There are some stuff that you can't do in sfz that you can do with Kontakt's scripting, but for all the library that doesn't use scripting, (all exept the MkII versions), they will work just fine.
I'm working on a sfz version of Steiny D Close that I'm doing in Sforzando, (a totally free sampler that works on both PC and Mac), and it sounds fantastic!


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 27, 2014)

Sforfzando sounds really nice! Works in both PC and Mac, standalone or VSTi, streams from disc, and it's FREE.....
Have finished one library, and it sounds great. Plan is to make 2-3 more and then release them! Anyone here with exoerience of the Sfofzando player?


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 28, 2014)

Just realized it's Black Friday, but since we already have a 50% discount....


----------



## SampleTekk (Nov 29, 2014)

...and the winner in our second draw to get $100 worth of SampleTekk instrument is....
Brendon Williams from the VI Control forum!


----------



## Brendon Williams (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow, thank you so much! What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## juliansader (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Worra,

I have noticed that certain bass notes (around C1) of some of the best piano sample libraries, including Sampletekk's TVBO, have a very noticeable high-pitched ringing tone. Almost as if there is a distinct, high-pitched note floating above the low bass note. Could you perhaps tell me which of Sampletekk's pianos feature this high resonance and which don't?

And a more general question that I have long wondered about and that I hope you would be able to answer, since you have sampled so many different pianos: What is the source of this high resonance, and why do some renowned pianos have it and other equally renowned pianos don't?


Julian


----------



## SampleTekk (Dec 3, 2014)

juliansader @ Tue Dec 02 said:


> Hi Worra,
> 
> I have noticed that certain bass notes (around C1) of some of the best piano sample libraries, including Sampletekk's TVBO, have a very noticeable high-pitched ringing tone. Almost as if there is a distinct, high-pitched note floating above the low bass note. Could you perhaps tell me which of Sampletekk's pianos feature this high resonance and which don't?
> 
> ...



Hi Julian

Can you provide us with a example?


----------



## SampleTekk (Dec 3, 2014)

Steiny D Close sfzED: http://www.sampletekk.com/grand-pianos&product_id=225 $19.50
Rain Piano sfzED: http://www.sampletekk.com/upright-pianos&product_id=223 $24.50

No need to buy a sampler for these ones, works on both PC and Mac with the free sample player Sforzando


----------



## juliansader (Dec 7, 2014)

SampleTekk @ Wed 03 Dec said:


> juliansader @ Tue Dec 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Worra,
> ...



I do not have TVBO myself, so unfortunately I can't upload an audio example. (But I have played TVBO and it sounds fantastic!) If you are not sure what sound I am referring to, it is easy to spot: take any note around C1 and play it from pp to ff. As the velocity increases, the high resonance (I am not sure if this is the correct term) will appear and then become relatively more prominent.

(I should have mentioned: I am taking middle C as C3 here, so the region that has this ringing resonance is two octaves below middle C.)


----------



## SampleTekk (Dec 11, 2014)

Winner of the third draw: jezjez from KVR forum!


----------



## SampleTekk (Dec 15, 2014)

Ho, ho, ho.... Sale extended to December 31! o-[][]-o


----------



## Joe_D (Dec 15, 2014)

*[extreme off-topic alert]*



juliansader @ Sun Dec 07 said:


> ...
> I have noticed that certain bass notes (around C1) of some of the best piano sample libraries, including Sampletekk's TVBO, have a very noticeable high-pitched ringing tone. Almost as if there is a distinct, high-pitched note floating above the low bass note...
> 
> And a more general question that I have long wondered about and that I hope you would be able to answer, since you have sampled so many different pianos: What is the source of this high resonance, and why do some renowned pianos have it and other equally renowned pianos don't?
> ...



[extreme off-topic alert - sorry Sampletekk!]

Hi Julian,

You are most likely hearing a longitudinal mode in that particular bass string in that particular piano.

Piano strings oscillate basically in two main modes: transverse and longitudinal. 

The transverse wave is the one that produces most musically desired sounds in a piano. It is easy to visualize; it is a bulge of wire (caused by the hammer striking the string) that is displaced perpendicular to the string and travels along the wire somewhat like an ocean wave traveling across the surface of the ocean. When the transverse wave hits a fixed point (like the bridge) it flips over and travels the other way. It is good at moving the piano bridge and soundboard, so we hear it loud and clear.

The longitudinal wave (or mode) is a bit harder to grasp. Imagine stretching and securing to two fixed points a slinky (spring) so that it is taut enough to be almost a straight horizontal line. Now, if you grabbed it a few inches from one fixed edge, and pulled the part you grabbed back *towards that edge* without displacing it at all in the vertical or side-to-side dimensions, and then you let go, what would happen? The compressed part of the spring would shoot across towards the other edge. That would be a longitudinal wave; it's sort of an internal compression (and rarefaction) that travels along a string without displacing the string.

Longitudinal waves travel much faster than transverse waves, which means that they are much higher in pitch, and in pianos they are usually practically silent (they don't displace the piano soundboard very much, so they don't move much air). In most piano strings, they don't bother us very much. However, if the frequency of the longitudinal wave happens to be near the frequency of a (typically high or very high) transverse wave partial, energy will leak across from one type of vibration to the other, causing that annoying high-pitched ringing sound that you are (probably) hearing. This is most common and most annoying with piano bass strings (which are steel wound with copper).

The only way to get rid of the annoying sound produced by a longitudinal wave is to replace the string with a string with different physical attributes (tension, steel and copper diameters and masses); one calculates the physics of a new replacement bass string so that the "new" longitudinal wave is at a frequency that doesn't leak energy into the transverse mode. After replacing the string, the problem is gone for good.

For more info on longitudinal mode vibrations in piano strings, see the book _Longitudinal Modes In Piano Strings_ by Jim Ellis.

Now, back to Sampletekk's sale,

Joe


----------



## SampleTekk (Dec 28, 2014)

....and the fourth winner is: anton_s from the KVR forum!
Sale stops at december 31, so still time to get libraries at 50% discount!


----------



## HardyP (Dec 29, 2014)

HardyP @ 2014-11-21 said:


> SampleTekk @ 2014-11-20 said:
> 
> 
> > I can put something together, what info would you think should go into it? Velocity levels, perspectives, models?
> ...


Any news on that one?


----------



## SampleTekk (Dec 29, 2014)

HardyP @ Mon Dec 29 said:


> HardyP @ 2014-11-21 said:
> 
> 
> > SampleTekk @ 2014-11-20 said:
> ...




Arrrghhh.... forgot that one. I'll fix it by tomorrow!


----------



## macteacher (Dec 31, 2014)

great sale. happy new year!


----------

